# Hope everyone is safe (California fires)



## Miscally (Nov 18, 2018)

Being in the UK, I have a poor understanding of the geography of California, sorry. I hope all our members and their tortoises are safe and well clear of the awful fires. Wishing you all well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2018)

The only thing bothering my section of California about the fires is a pall of smoke laying over the whole valley. It makes the sun quite dim.







Where I live, Clovis, is right next to Fresno. The "Camp" fire is in the northern end of the valley near Redding, and the Southern California fire is down at the bottom of the picture around the Los Angeles area. It's approximately 500 miles from Redding to Bakersfield.


----------



## Miscally (Nov 18, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> The only thing bothering my section of California about the fires is a pall of smoke laying over the whole valley. It makes the sun quite dim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that gives me done idea of the area, although I'm not sure where you all live [emoji57]


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 18, 2018)

See that spot of water all the way down at the bottom right? That's the Salton Sea...I live on the west shore.


----------



## Miscally (Nov 18, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> See that spot of water all the way down at the bottom right? That's the Salton Sea...I live on the west shore.


Wow, I bet that's beautiful [emoji2]


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 18, 2018)

Miscally said:


> Wow, I bet that's beautiful [emoji2]


Well, unfortunately the Salton Sea has huge ecological problems...it's drying up. But it is beautiful to look at.


----------



## Miscally (Nov 18, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, unfortunately the Salton Sea has huge ecological problems...it's drying up. But it is beautiful to look at.


That's a terrible shame. We need to address the climate and ecological issues in the world. Hopefully one day it will be back.


----------



## Melis (Nov 18, 2018)

We’re vacationing in Los Angeles and the weather has been beautiful! I could be a bit biased since it was snowing at home lol


----------



## Pecti (Nov 28, 2018)

I was in California when it all started, horrible view and situation. A lot of properties for sale in Malibu were caught in fire, a lot of animals in forests died unfortunately... Till now a lot of people don't know what to do and if they will come back to the same area or change location for living.


----------



## Miscally (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry for everyone's losses. I hope that time will heal both the people and the environment. Best wishes to you all.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tortoise Forum mobile app


----------

